# michigan ride



## Grizz660 (Mar 14, 2009)

Will be doing a ride on October 17th. Will be alot of mud and water riding. Let me know if you are interested in going.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

where are you heading?


----------



## Grizz660 (Mar 14, 2009)

Brimley


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Whats around Brimley? Is that lower P or upper P? We got to ride Alger County a couple years ago and it was incredible. Love Michigan riding.


----------



## Grizz660 (Mar 14, 2009)

it is in the upper P by the Lake superior lake shore.


----------

